# Yet Another Finished 1:350 PL Enterprise....



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

I imagine everyone must be just about dog tired of seeing this model by now......

,.......however, i spent months and months on this so i thought i'd share some pics...

I fixed the roundness on the bottom fronts of the nacelles as well as the radius on the copper thingy's too. I extended the fantail substantially to better match the movie model. I made the relevent additons to the planetary sensor too.(Extra Raised ring, etc.)
I went for an "As seen at the movies" paint scheme with lots of greys instead of blues and such. I tried to go for a general sort of Wrath of Khan look with all the pencil lines and stuff. 

The hull is all aztec'd and plated etc, 200 led's used in the model as well as Don's amazing Federation flasher board! There's 5 switches (powering Main Lights, Nav's+strobes, Nav deflector, Impulse, Warp.) so each lighting section can be turned on/off at will. I've used the technique pioneered by dear old Raytheon to simulate spotlights too. (Thanks Ian!!)

I've had to put her on eBay due to lack of display space.

Hope you like her!

Rich



http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture899.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture900.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture896.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture889.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture894.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture888.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture884.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture877.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture885.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture887.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture875.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture860.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture865.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture866.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture867.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture868.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture870.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture871.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture817.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture820.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture821.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture822.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture823.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture825.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture826.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture831.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture833.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture847.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture848.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture849.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture850.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture851.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture853.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture846.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture842.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n66/lizzybus/Picture841.jpg


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Love it! Really nice lighting and the paintjob has just the right contrast. It feels like a big ship!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice! How did you do your aztecing? Did you do more than two layers?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

fantastic work! Your aztec is excellent!


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW bang up job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Man that is one fantastic looking build Lizzybus 

Really great.

Well done.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Awesome Job! I love the spotlights.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Very, very nice job.

Now, is all the 'self illumination' achieved by back lighting through the plastic, is is it actually projected onto the outer surface??


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Frakkin' Beauty-ful!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Huba,huba... as Lucy Liu said in the movie Payback. What a Beautiful model, the colors are great, it has a fantastic look!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

That is fantastic work, though I'd love to see some images in brighter lighting.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Lovely work. Some of the best low illumination photos I've ever seen.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful work! Very inspirational! :thumbsup:

A shame you have to sell it.


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Beautiful Job Lizzybus


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Great looking model! But, it's not offical until John P makes a comment.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

VERY nice aztec and lighting effects. Congrats on a built well done. You say you are selling it on Ebay? Make sure you have a well packaged container. My last build I sold on the "Bay" arrived with a broken nacelle. Again, great job.


----------



## spockboy (Dec 19, 2007)

Incredibly good work.
The colors, the detailing, the lighting,...... fantastic!
Extremely well done.
You have talent sir.
It actually DOES look big.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the nice comments!

I'll try to show some "cold light of day" images soon.

Rich


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> I imagine everyone must be just about dog tired of seeing this model by now......


I never get tired of seeing the old girl.:thumbsup:


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

First of: you can not get tiered by a thing of beauty such as the Pearl Lady! 

Second… WOW… fantastic build! Try to shoot her against a black backdrop then edit out the display stand, try to add some stars and ppl wont believe you this to be your model but will take it as the actually thing! 

Third: until now I thought I wont use the “inner lighting” for the spot lights but I guess its really just the best way to achieve the desired effect.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Great job! Love the gray!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That looks like the real thing in a BIG way! :thumbsup:

Construction is professional and the painting is inspired! It's too bad you can't keep it!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

That is awesome. I too decided against the "inner light" technique for the spot lights, but now I may reconsider. The result you and Rath have gotten is clearly fantastic!!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful job. I don't think I'd put that bad boy on EBay, I'd build a new wing onto the house to display it! As Simon might say; "Excellent. You made it through!".


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Yes, very very good. 

A superb attempt to make the ship look like it does on the celluloid, and not just a copy of the effects model sitting under studio lighting waiting to be auctioned. Well done.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Such fantastic comments from all, including modelling guru's(you know who you are!) i've admired for a very long time!

Thanks to you all. 

Rich


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Absobleedin'loutely top notch stuff Rich.
Crackin' build and she do look the part, nicely done sah!

Go easy


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Gasp! I - I - I think...I'm in LOVE! I've been married 22 years now, and this is the first time I've had a crush on anyONE or anyTHING in that long!

EXCELLENT work!!!!!!!!

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Thanks for making me feel YOUNG again!

Larry


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Outstanding. 

Bravo Zulu to you sir!

Edge


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Raytheon said:


> Absobleedin'loutely top notch stuff Rich.
> Crackin' build and she do look the part, nicely done sah!
> 
> Go easy



Thanks Ian, if only the client hadn't bugged out 3/4 way through and said he don't want to go through with the commision any more.....

Rich


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Made this one my background.


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

very well done may I ask what colors you used for your aztec pattern?


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Cougar!

I started by spraying the whole model black to help eliminate light leaks. Then it was a case of building it up in grey, silver then white...then a little bit more silver, then more white.....you get the picture. The aztec patterning was primarily good old pearl white with a little bit of grey shot through now and then. I broke up a lot of the hull surfaces with various reds/blues/golds etc. which were then muted with whites over the top. there is an amount of subtle airbrushing to give the effect of mild "weathering"....(weather...in space?) This is ST2 after all. Some airbrush spatter is evident here and there too. it IS quite subtle.....i didn't want a Falcon effect!! 


As always, there's a lot of stuff i'd do differently, but i'm not planning on building another of these anytime soon....unless a solid commission comes along!

Rich


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Um. Wow!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Spectacular workmanship :thumbsup:


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks all!
Sorry to resurrect a dead-ish thread, but i thought you might like to know that due to yet another deadbeat bidder, I've relisted my model on eBay....

Thanks again....

Rich


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

lizzybus said:


> Thanks Ian, if only the client hadn't bugged out 3/4 way through and said he don't want to go through with the commision any more.....
> 
> Rich


That's a shame Rich, I'm real sorry to read this. You have one mighty beautiful ship there. Another pain dealing with deadbeat buyers on ebay.

Again, well done!!


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

damn!!!!!! ...just...DAMN!!!! THAT is one nice build.I never get tired of the 1701. Ever.
thanks for posting, Rich and good luck with ebay!


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks to you all!

She's now sold and i'm missing her already......what's that you say?...build ANOTHER ONE???!!!???

Hmmm.....interesting.......

Rich


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

That's Great News lizzybus!

The buyer is truly lucky to own such a great piece.


----------



## wookieefood (Aug 10, 2007)

beautiful work

I am embarking on this project myself in the next month or so.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

That is an awesome build lizzybus!!!

Might those strongback and deflector decals be the ones I created and posted on the StarshipModeler site (they're on ArthurPendragon's decal page on SSM)??? If so, I am so excited because I haven't seen them blended into the painting on a Refit so perfectly before!!! Gives me goosebumps! 

Awesome build-up! I'm saving these pics as reference for finishing my Refit!


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Speaking of which, do you have the (non-jpeg) source files of those strongback decals? The only thing I don't like about em is that as they are jpeg and not vector, they are not as crisp as they could be. I made vector Impulse Engine grilles in Illustrator and have made them available in pdf so that they print clean.


----------



## jthandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Perfect! Great Job!


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I know what you mean about the JPG format. I can make a PDF version of them if you want.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

KRAKO!
Nice to hear from you and thanks for the comments!

Those are indeed your spectacular decals, i actually printed them out 5 times until i got the subtlety that reminded me of the movie. My whole goal was to make the model look like a sort of snap shot from ST:TWOK, so it was subtlety and grey's/greygreens all the way. It was really hard to avoid going for traditional blues.....the only part of the model that nods it's head (saucer?) to tradition is the impulse crystal assembly which is duck egg blue-ish.

Thanks again, i've always been a big admirer of your work!

Rich


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Krako said:


> I know what you mean about the JPG format. I can make a PDF version of them if you want.


That would be fantastic!
and very much appreciated. 

What is the original format? (I work out of CS2)
My account is gmail so filesize (20M or less) shouldn't be an issue

Thanks!


----------

